# Accessing fault codes on a 5603?



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Anyone know how to access fault codes on 5603? My neighbors 5603 reverser control handle stopped functioning correctly. He can only put trans in gear by depressing foot pedal. I downloaded 5603 operator's manual but didn't see any code information listed in the OM.
Thanks, Jim


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Jim,

Does the 5603 have a John Deere command center?

|


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Or maybe this method of access for a 5 series tractor??


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Thank you for reply. I'll notify my neighbor


----------

